# Huge hamburger bun



## sweetstink2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi I need to make a large hamburger bun. It needs to be about 9 or 10 inches. It is for a gigantic hamburger I am trying to do.

Anybody have any ideas on how to accomplish this? My thought is to use frozen bread dough or a dough from the bread machine and bake it in a springform pan. I am not sure if this will work. Another thought is to bake it in a bowl to get that crown look on top. 

Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

unless you are definitely wanting a bun shape, you could go for a ready made version. ie Naan bread. make a tear shaped mega burger and slap it between 2 puffed up naans. Spice up the burger and serve with sliced chillies and indian accompaniments. ??


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Have got just the info you want - visit this link, I reckon it'll help:

Pimp That Snack

All sorts of tricked up foods on this site -good luck!

DC


----------



## sweetstink2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks guys

Bughut - I am really looking for that "hamburger bun" look to it. I like your ideas though! Sounds good

DC - love that site!! That is really the look I am going for - A huge Big Mac. I am going to do a test run to see if I can get a good bun look that way


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

sesame seed buns, hamburger buns I don't know if your looking for a recipe or help with the way it comes out. for a bun I don't think you need a form you could use one , but I dont think it's nessasary.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

On September 07 there will be an episode of "Unwrapped" on Food Network that will show how Fuddruckers makes their 30-lb hamburger. I saw an earlier showing of the episode. Perhaps it will behelpful for your quest.

TV : Unwrapped : Hamburgers : Food Network

Shel


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Make a big round loaf of bread and act like it's a bun--slice it and put in the 50 pounds of meat.


----------



## sweetstink2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes I really want it to look like a huge hamburger bun
I will be putting the hamburger together in a springform pan. Bottom bun then cooked hamburger but not a patty. then a layer of chili and then salsa and cheese - another bun and repeat. Then a nice looking crown. I then planned on heating the whole thing to melt the cheese.

The most important thing is that the top bun looks perfectly like a hamburger bun. This is for a contest.

I was thinking that if I baked a loaf in the springform pan that it might make it more perfectly rounded. I am just not sure how to do that or if it would even work


----------



## sweetstink2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Andy G .. that is exactly what I want to do but I am not sure how to go about it  I have never made a big round loaf of bread before


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

There are plenty of people here who could help you make the best.

Easy way is thaw frozen bread dough but don't let it get warm, shape it into a round loaf kind of flat, sprinkle flour all over and under it, cover with a damp cloth or plastic wrap, let it rise, then bake it on a cookie sheet following the baking directions. Do not bake the plastic wrap lol


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Good luck with it - let us know how it goes, and post a pic in the gallery if you're able.

That site has some really wicked food in it


----------



## allexgirl (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi There;
I just made french bread and also made a couple loaves of round bread with the french bread dough.It doesn't rise as high and I think it would be great for a large size hamburger.I slashed the top so it would spread out more and brushed the top with egg wash.(sprinkle with poppy seeds or sesame seeds)You would have a nice crusty bun.I baked them on cookie sheets.
Hope this helps.
I also get a much better dough as I use fresh yeast.
Donna


----------

